# Electrical: computer engineering -- Advice to future test-takers.



## jmann (Apr 18, 2012)

I found the electrical computer exam to be significantly easier that I though it would be (though that could just be because I missed the tricks in all of the trick questions)

Here is my advice to future test takers:

Bring a networking book. There were several networking topic questions that were basically just definitions and could be nailed with just one basic networking reference book.

Reference materials I found useful

-Wakerly - Digital Design Principals and Practices, Third edition

-Hennessy Patterson: Computer Architecture a Quantitative approach, fourth edition

-Schach - Object Oriented and Classical Software Engineering, Eighth edition

-A zillion articles printed from Wikipedia on topics like bolean algebra, digital gates, software engineering, communication theory, etc... basically I assembled this by going through the practice exam and printing any article that may me of value.

-the PE computer engineering practice exam

-my analog curcuit book -- I'll have to look it up and see what it is called. It was a decent refrence for one or Fet construction of digital gate questions.

Reference materials I should have brought:

-a decent operating system book.

-a basic networking book

Reference materials that were completely worthless

Schaum's Outlines -- they all were completely worthless and a waste of space


----------



## Rob_from_Madison (Jun 9, 2012)

I graduated with a BSEE in 1987, passed the FE in April 2011, and the PE in April of 2012. First time pass for both tests.

My experience is similar to Jmanns. The Digital Design Principles and Practices 3rd Edition was probably my most utilized book. I highly recommend it. However, I did find the Schaum's outlines to be useful. What I found that I was short of was a good Networking Reference, especially one heavy on network security. The CERM does not have this info, and I did not note it on the sample tests, but, I could have utilized this type of information during the test. Below is a list of references I utilized:


Computer Organization and Design by Hennessy/Patterson


ISBN: 1558606041

Very useful!

Operating System Concepts 7th Ed by Silberschatz,Galvin,Gagne
ISBN: 978-0-471-69466-3

Very useful!

[*]Digital Design Principles and Practices 3rd Ed by John Wakerly


ISBN: 0-13089896-1

Very useful!

[*]Object Oriented &amp; Classical Software Engineering 6th Ed by Stephen Schach


ISBN: 0-07-286551-2

Surprisingly very useful

[*]Schaum’s Outlines


These were pretty good, probably worth the $10-$12

Digital Principles

Computer Networking

Computer Architecture

[*]Computer Engineering Reference Manual for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam, PPI, John A. Camara, PE

[*]Computer Engineering Sample Exam for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam, PPI, John A. Camara, PE

[*]PE Electrical and Computer: Computer Engineering Sample Questions and Solutions, NCEES

[*]Notebook full of information from Wiki info and such on the following topics: Binary Numeral System, Rate-monotonic scheduling, Hierarchical and Releation Database Models, CRC Computations, Hamming Codes, really anything I found useful during my prep that was not covered in one of my reference books.

My advice to potential Computer Engineering PE test takers, using the method that worked for me, is to purchase the Computer Engineering Reference Manual, the example problems, and sample test from PPI. For both the FE and PE, the PPI method helped me to achieve my objective. Also, purchase the sample test from NCEES. Use the schedule in the front of the CERM to setup your study calendar.

I took about 3 months, about every weeknight 2 hours of study and problems, 4 to 6 hours on Saturdays, with Sunday off. Make sure you use both the CERM, and your reference books. You need to be familiar with them, and where the information is located. You do not want to waste time blindly hunting for information during the test. Three weeks prior to the exam, I took a sample test. Graded it, then determined areas where I was weak. I then worked those areas, reviewed, and the following weekend, took the second sample test. Grade, review weaknesses, then study/review. Also, I tabbed the sample tests, and took them with me to the exam as a reference. They may have helped on one or two problems.

Good Luck, and I hope this helps some folks out towards getting their PE.


----------

